# Georgia State Patrol 1911



## tommybritt (Jan 21, 2009)

I went to a local gun store in my area that deals in new and used guns, looking for a .45. He had a couple but the one that really caught my eye was a Colt 1911 Georgia State Patrol model. It looked like a typical 1911. Had what looked to be a nickel plating and ivory white grips with "GEORGIA STATE PATROL" pressed on ejection port side.

He only wanted $450.00 for it and I was thinking of going back for it. I wanted to know though, if there was anything that separated it from normal civilian 1911's? I asked the guy that was working there but he didn't know much about it, (the guy I asked was the owner's son, and I don't think he has as much interest in his goods as his father does) and I searched on the web, but, to no avail.

Anyone know anything about these State Patrol 1911's? Are they like mil-spec or what? Sorry for the long post, and thanks for all the help in advance!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Who was the manufacturer? Without that info it's almost impossible to give you a value. What shape was it in? More info please.


----------



## tommybritt (Jan 21, 2009)

It was a Colt. It was in fairly good shape. Only a few, fine scratches on the slide. There was slight discoloration on the right side of the grip, probably from use. Other than that, it was a real good looking gun.

The main reason I was inquiring about it on here was because, I wanted to know if there was anything that set it apart from regular civilian market 1911's.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The GSP currently issues the Glock 37. Prior to that they issued the G22. Prior to that was a choice of S&W 5906 or 4506. I'm pretty sure revolvers were standard issue prior to the 3rd gen S&Ws.

It may have been a pistol that somebody just had made up with GSP logos and such on it. 

There may have been a time when the GSP issued 1911s, but I'm not aware of it.


----------

